

Dave McClure says that his liquid net worth is less than $1M - elsewhen
http://www.quora.com/How-much-is-Dave-McClure-worth

======
elsewhen
to make angel investments in the U.S., you need to be an "accredited
investor." this requires that the investor is:

"a natural person who has individual net worth, or joint net worth with the
person’s spouse, that exceeds $1 million at the time of the purchase"

or

"a natural person with income exceeding $200,000 in each of the two most
recent years or joint income with a spouse exceeding $300,000 for those years
and a reasonable expectation of the same income level in the current year"

source: <http://www.sec.gov/answers/accred.htm>

